# Audi rings



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone seen these in the "flesh"?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290989368705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Basically, I am trying to make my "a little different" from standard by changing the rings on the front grill and on the rear. I think I would also remove the lower rear badges. The problem is I can only look at images online, which doesn't really give a true picture of how it would look. Anyone seen or had theirs changed from chrome? It is an Ibis white A4 Black Edition. Any suggestions?

Thanks

George


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If there cheap mate there cheap for a reason, and the quality won't be as good.
I work for Audi and could possibly get hold of some of those badges. What exactly are you looking for, take it your wanting them a different colour from the original chrome. As we've painted them in the past for customers, provided there prepped and painted properly you shouldn't have any problems we've not had any come back or issues with then being painted.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> If there cheap mate there cheap for a reason, and the quality won't be as good.


They're badges, it's not as if using non-OEM ones is a safety issue. If they're only a tenner then it's not exactly a big investment, I can't imagine the OEM parts + painting is a cheap route to take....


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Andyb0127 said:


> If there cheap mate there cheap for a reason, and the quality won't be as good.


:lol: 'Cheap for a reason' eh!

They're badges mate...they're cheap because that's what they're worth....
Unlike Audi OEM badges, which are cheap......but well-over priced .


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> If there cheap mate there cheap for a reason, and the quality won't be as good.
> I work for Audi and could possibly get hold of some of those badges. What exactly are you looking for, take it your wanting them a different colour from the original chrome. As we've painted them in the past for customers, provided there prepped and painted properly you shouldn't have any problems we've not had any come back or issues with then being painted.


Thanks for replying. I'm not sure if gloss black would look ok or get them painted the titanium colour of the wheels say. I saw the ones above and wondered if anyone else had them and how they looked. How much roughly for the front and rear badges, painted or otherwise? As I said I just want mine to look a little different without taking away anything from the cars appearance, if that makes sense.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

How about giving yours a light coat of a dark "tinting spray for lights" that should "dull" the chrome down a bit yet still show the chrome through  and if your not happy with the effect just polish the spray off again!! or as above for a few bob get the one's on ebay!! they are cheap enough IMO!! :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dode said:


> Thanks for replying. I'm not sure if gloss black would look ok or get them painted the titanium colour of the wheels say. I saw the ones above and wondered if anyone else had them and how they looked. How much roughly for the front and rear badges, painted or otherwise? As I said I just want mine to look a little different without taking away anything from the cars appearance, if that makes sense.


Not a problem. 
The badges i can probably get fir the same price as the ones on eBay. Trouble is if you have them black even tho its gloss, with a black front grill it may not stand out that well, giving the appearence its go no badge unless that's what your after. The titanium would look more subtle in my opinion but would need to be a matt finish. Painting them wouldn't use hardly any paint, as i said i work for Audi but work for there smart repair centre. So we have both colours and it won't take much to paint them. I'm based in Essex so would either have to be posted or collected. :thumb:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> Not a problem.
> The badges i can probably get fir the same price as the ones on eBay. Trouble is if you have them black even tho its gloss, with a black front grill it may not stand out that well, giving the appearence its go no badge unless that's what your after. The titanium would look more subtle in my opinion but would need to be a matt finish. Painting them wouldn't use hardly any paint, as i said i work for Audi but work for there smart repair centre. So we have both colours and it won't take much to paint them. I'm based in Essex so would either have to be posted or collected. :thumb:


Thanks, I have sent you a pm


----------

